# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Dead winch diagnosis

## ecgreen

OK I know someone here can diagnose this in a heartbeat. Here's what happened:

-Tried to lug in controller for winch and it automatic started running.
- It wasnt a stuck controller switch
- Tried again and it automatically ran again without touching switch.
- Tried again and nothing...switch doesn't activate winch anymore.

I am guessing I shorted something.

Any help greatly appreciated!

Sean

----------


## FSHJNKY

Check your posts and connectors on the winch a make sure you have a good ground. My superwinch worked fine for over a year, one day it just stopped, of course I freaked out until I found that the ground location wasnt weather proof and even though it was connected it got corroded and failed, I cleaned the ground reconnected and poof it magically worked ever since.

Test the leads with a voltmeter, try another controller, do you hear clicking, couldve blown a solenoid.

----------


## Littlefish

What kind of winch? Do you have the option to use the remote wirelessly? Electrical gremlins can be a pain to diagnose, but I agree with the post above.  Check and clean everything and go from there. Definitely sounds like a short somewhere in the control pack. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

